# Columns out of soda boxes



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great idea Chin!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome way to use what you have!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

really great idea! I love props like this.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I love 'em, gives me another idea for when I make columns for my cemetery...of course I still need to build the fence...wah wah waaaaaaaaa....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great idea....very nice and the best of all cheap! I am always looking at trash and wondering how to fit it in too. Thus the sewer pipes I made for my fallout party this year. (see my album). But sometimes I am not as fast "on the draw" as some folks around here....their wheels are always turning.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

So True..simple is definitely the best. Very neat idea and there is the added benefit of getting to drink all that soda.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool idea chinclub!! They look great!


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks good. Budget makes it even nicer. With correct lighting, it would blend right into most haunts


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

YES! Pop boxes!! I knew I could make this work! Thanks for this. I'm gunna start hording all the pop boxes...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

If anyone decides to make their own columns out of soda boxes please post a picture. I would love to see them.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

very nice and light weight to boot


----------

